# Display Driver Error Message



## dougglos (Nov 30, 2007)

I have recently upgraded to Windows 10, and every now and then the following error message pops up on my screen:- "Display Driver NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, version 355.82 stopped responding, and has successfully recovered" It only crops up every few days and soon disappears, but I have no idea why this keeps happening, and would be grateful if anyone can advise me how to avoid it.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I have recently upgraded to *Windows 10*


You didn't advise if you upgraded your computer to Windows 10 32-bit or 64-bit.


> every now and then the following error message pops up on my screen: "Display Driver NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, version *355.82* stopped responding, and has successfully recovered"


You didn't advise the description of its NVIDIA graphics device.

The most current NVIDIA driver version for Windows 10 appears to be *358.50*

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dougglos (Nov 30, 2007)

flavallee said:


> You didn't advise if you upgraded your computer to Windows 10 32-bit or 64-bit.
> 
> You didn't advise the description of its NVIDIA graphics device.
> 
> ...


Sorry, it's all a bit new to me, but the upgrade was to Windows 10, 64-bit, and the graphics device is listed as "NVIDIA GeForce GT610. Hope this helps!


----------



## BISWANA4 (Oct 11, 2015)

flavallee said:


> You didn't advise if you upgraded your computer to Windows 10 32-bit or 64-bit.
> 
> You didn't advise the description of its NVIDIA graphics device.
> 
> ...


My graphic card is NVidia GeForce GTX 460, after several try I can not install display driver and the screen resolution is 800*600 though I am getting full screen, even I not able to install dell monitor driver


----------



## BISWANA4 (Oct 11, 2015)

I have downloaded 358.50 not able to install as it is not matching with compatibility setting. in devive manager> display adapters I am not getting NVidia


----------



## jhayz (Jun 4, 2013)

Please post the motherboard and power supply brand/wattage next time including the correct video card being used currently.


----------



## BISWANA4 (Oct 11, 2015)

cooler master smps


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> the upgrade was to Windows 10, 64-bit, and the graphics device is listed as "NVIDIA GeForce GT610


dougglos:
Here is the most Windows 10 64-bit driver (358.50) for the *NVIDIA GeForce GT610* graphics device.
Download and save it, then close all open window first, then install it.
Note: Unless you need or want all the extras that come with the display driver, select the "Custom" install option, then uncheck the unneeded/unwanted extras.

----------------------------------------------------------------

BISWANA4:
You need to start your own thread instead of encroaching in this thread.
We cannot help 2 different people with 2 different computers in the same thread because it causes confusion.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dougglos (Nov 30, 2007)

flavallee:-

Have just downloaded and installed the version 358.50 driver as you recommended - Will now keep an eye on things and advise you in a few days. Many thanks.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome, and good luck. 

Windows 10 still has too many issues with certain programs and hardware and drivers, so I'm in no hurry to switch to it. 

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dougglos (Nov 30, 2007)

Am afraid that system is now showing same error message, but with newly installed version (358.50) instead!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

One of the earlier problems with Windows 10 was issues with NVIDIA graphics devices and drivers.
I don't know if it's still a problem.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dougglos (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for all your trouble - I will just put up with it until (hopefully!) MS can sort it out. It doesn't give much bother, just a nuisance, so will have to see how it goes. Regards.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*347.88* appears to be the last version that's stable and doesn't display that error message or cause the display to black out for a few seconds.

Unfortunately, that version isn't available for Windows 10. 

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dougglos (Nov 30, 2007)

Nevertheless, I send you my thanks for all your efforts, and my best regards.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jhayz (Jun 4, 2013)

Please try this driver version http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/87789 and clean install the current one.


----------

